# Pic in signature?



## MHarris9252 (Jan 15, 2006)

How do I put a picture down in my signature panel? 

thanks!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

You have to go to photobucket or imageshack, upload your pics there, and then add the url inside of the


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

it didnt work because you only included the picture name. you have to host the pic on the web and insert the full URL location of the pic in betwen the







tags.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Go to photobucket, download you pic, then right click on the pic, select properties and copy the url then paste. Thats how I got mine.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

lol bichirboy, i love the big labowski. Just remeber, don't mess with the jesus and mark it zero smokey or you're about to enter a world of pain, lol!


----------

